# Acid Acid Toast Cigar Review - For Acid Lovers Only



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I liked the Toast, but then again I like most Acid cigars. I only smoked two of these and obviously my last review didn't stick so hence the test b...

Read the full review here: Acid Acid Toast Cigar Review - For Acid Lovers Only


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I like most Acid cigars too. Never had the "Toast" yet. I'll have to check it out.


----------

